# Entrada para micrófono de un mezclador de audio



## mandoone (Ene 17, 2007)

tengo la siguiente duda:

 las entradas de microfono en que se diferencian a la entrada de linea?, no actuan de la misma forma, osea si le conecto un microfono a cualquiera de las 3 lineas me deberia funcionar igual q si yo conectara un microfono a la entrada de microfono, lo mas posible es que este equivocado, ya que el esquema de la entrada del microfono es mucho mas compleja que la entrada de linea. 
cual es su diferencia? 

el IC que nececito es un LM741 y segun busqué hay 2: 
- LM741 C INT AMPLIF OP USO GRAL VCC $190 
- LM741H C INT AMPLIF OP USO GRAL VCC. $1.215 

Cual debo ocupar y por que tanta diferencia de precio??? 

gracias.


----------



## DJ-AS (Ene 18, 2007)

A ver, la diferencia entre una entrada de linea y una entrada de mic es su impedancia.
Cual es tu pregunta en concreto, no termine de entender y por ahí por eso nadie más contesto.
Saludos.


----------



## mandoone (Ene 18, 2007)

mi pregunta es la siguiente: que pasaria si yo conectara un microfono a la entrada de linea y viceversa si conectara una salida de audio a la entrada de microfono?. y de el integrado por q tanta diferencia de precio ?? ambos me sirven?
o es preferible el de mayor precio?, porque??

gracias.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 22, 2007)

Si conectas un micrófono a una entrada de línea, no vas a escuchar nada de nada. La señal es muy débil. Si conectas línea a la entrada de micrófono, lo más probable es que sature orriblemente. En este caso, baja el volumen a la entrada (NO a la SALIDA, a la ENTRADA) y listop!

Ahora se viene mi pregunta. Tengo una mesa de mezclas con cuatro canales de línea y solo una entrada de micrófono. Quería hacer un mezclador pasivo para micrófonos (sin componentes activos como transistores o ic) y conectarlo a la entrada de micro de la consola.

Planos y sugerencias... todos bienvenidos...


----------



## Arield (Feb 22, 2007)

Hola mandoone soy nuevo en el foro y me desempeño como operador de Audio aquí en cuba y trataré de ampliar un poco la respuesta que te a dado DJ-AS y DJ Glenn, hola para ambos también  aquí un amigo para ambos y para todos para ayudarles hasta donde pueda y sepa también estoy contento por este foro:

Lo que DJ-AS y DJ Glenn te ha contestado es correcto, las impedancias para  micrófonos son de baja y las de línea de alta que pasa, los micro son de baja impedancia, ellos te dicen por ejemplo 600 ohmn velo así para que tengas una  guía,  mientra más alto es el número más baja es la impedancia, los instrumentos musicales eléctricos a los cuales no se le colocan micro y tambien los lectores  de CD, Cassatte etc son de alta impedancia por eso se nesecita la entrada de línea, si conectaras algunos de estos últimos en la entrada para micros la señal que te entraría a la mesa de mescla seria fuertísima, pasa a la inversa si entras la señal de un intrumento captada por un micro para la entrada de línea, es como si limitaras la potencia de captación del micrófono, lo correcto es micrófonos para la entrada de micro y equipos electrónicos digase bajos y pianos eléctricos, Lectores de CD etc por línea, espero haber aliviado un poco más tu pregunta.....

Encunto a lo otro que pides no sé, no tengo conocimiento, te toca a tí explicarme que es eso de:

 IC LM741  

Para Glenn, mi problemaces que no tengo tamto dominio de electrónica   más bien lo que e realizado es sobre la parte operacional así que disculpa pero no puedo responderte nada   si aberiguo algo con un amigo  te diré....

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 22, 2007)

Hola Arield, bienvenido al foro.

Gracias por tu post. También me aclaraste un poco más las cosas.

Lo del mixer que ando buscando es para controlar los micrófonos de una radio que estoy montanto. Tengo un solo micro de mediana calidad, pero como el proecto es de bajo presupuesto, voy a comprar 3 micrófonos de unos $20 (pesos argentinos) (6.45 dólares al cambio actual). Así que lo que quiero hacer es meter 4 canales de micro y que la salida sea para conectar a una entrada de micro.

Todas las opciones que me vienen a la cabeza necesitan de un preamplificador... como el 741 o más simple aún, un transistor como el bc547 o que se yo... pero el uso de componentes activos implica meter una fuente de alimentación y eso es lo que no quiero.

Saludos,

PD: yo hice un proyectito con el 741 hace unos años y el integrado no me costo ni un dólar.


----------



## Arield (Feb 24, 2007)

Hola DJ_Glenn 

.....trataré de ponere tus duda con un socio electrónico para ver que me dice, esta respuesta puede demorar OK  

saludos


----------



## Dano (Feb 25, 2007)

DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> Hola Arield, bienvenido al foro.
> 
> Gracias por tu post. También me aclaraste un poco más las cosas.
> 
> ...





Yo te aconsejaría que le pongas un pre-amplificador aunque sea molesto conseguir la fuente. Primero es que tienes un mejor control de ganancia por micrófono. Segundo es que si tienes ganas le puedes colocar un ecualizador de 3 bandas por canal armadote casi con todo esto un buen mezclador bastante profesional.


Saludos


----------



## rogerca (Mar 28, 2009)

como estan colegas soy estudiante de electronica y apenas es que estoy empezando a indagar en el tema. Yo tambien estoy montado un mezclador de audio y  a la entrada del microfono pienso colocarle un ecualizador de 3 bandas que usa  un operacional lf351. Mi pregunta es ¿cual es la funcion de este operacional? porque de lo que tengo entendido existen ecualizadores que no usan amp op, solo capacitores y condensadores que van variando la frecuencia. Gracias


----------



## rogerca (Mar 28, 2009)

Hay esta el circuito


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2009)

rogerca dijo:
			
		

> ..... Mi pregunta es ¿cual es la funcion de este operacional? porque de lo que tengo entendido existen ecualizadores que no usan amp op, solo capacitores y condensadores que van variando la frecuencia......


Con un solo circuito de filtro R-C (Pasivo) logras una atenuación de 3db por octava, si en cambio empleas un operacional, puedes lograr niveles de atenuación de 12, 18, 24 db por octava.
Además, con filtros pasivos solo puedes lograr atenuación, en cambio con filtros activos (Con operacionales) puedes lograr "acentuación", es decir no solo atenuar, sino también amplificar la banda del filtro por sobre las demás componentes de la señal de audio.


----------



## rogerca (Mar 29, 2009)

Muchas gracias amigo. Tengo otra pregunta. Yo puedo colocar que la entrada de linea sea estereo es decir poder conectar mp3, radios sin ningun inconveniente


----------



## wakk (Mar 2, 2012)

E intentado de realizar un preamplificador de microfono electret, pero no e logrado nada!!
utilizo una fuente atx, pero al conectar al trabajar simetricamente el integrado se me recailenta, ya queme un lm741 ayuda, sera por conexiones


----------



## raimarconi (Mar 6, 2012)

el lm741 tiende a oscilar y por eso se calienta, mejor usa un tl071 o tl081 que tienen entrada FET y el mismo patillaje del 741, ademas  baja un poco la ganancia para hacer pruebas.


----------



## wakk (Mar 6, 2012)

Gracias amigo,,, descubri que colocando una resistencia en la entrada no inversora con respecto a GND, y aso se recalentaba creo que sera poruqe se disminuye la corriente entrante por este pin.
con respecto si e visto que el tl071 es muy recomendado, pero me podrias explicar lo de fet o donde puedo encontrar sobre esto
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2012)

*FET* (*F*ield *E*ffect *T*ransistor, Transistor de efecto campo)


----------

